# Neue Matchrute



## Schleie! (18. Januar 2003)

1.
Ich dachte da an die Onyx Spezial Match von Dream Tackle aus dem Gerlinger in 4,20m und 5-25g! 76,90€ würde sie kosten! Es gibt sie noch in 3,90m und 72,90€, aber ich glaube so um 4,20m werde ich sie mir kaufen! Was haltet ihr davon? 

Habt ihr andere gute, die im Gerlingerkatalog sind? Wir fahren dort nähmlich jedes Jahr 2-3mal hinauf und Kaufen Ruten, Rollen usw.! Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn sie so höchstends -100€ kosten würde, so von 5-30g und 4m-4,50m lang wäre. 3-teilig muss sein, damit sie in die Rutentasche geht, die 2m lang ist!

2.
Rolle sollte von Shimano sein! Aber wie groß weiß ich nicht(!Vorschläge von euch!)  . Auch ebenfalls vom Gerlinger und nicht zu teuer. 

3.
Und welche Schnurstärke? Mono in 25er hätte ich in aussicht!


----------



## Veit (18. Januar 2003)

Schau doch auch einmal im Askari-Katalog nach. Dort ist die Browning Syntec Club Match drin. Ich kenne einen der die fischt und er ist absolut zufrieden damit. Wirklich eine Topp-Rute für das Geld (70 Euro). Die Ausstattung macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, aber es gibt sicher auch noch andere ordentliche Ruten in dieser Preisklasse


----------



## Veit (18. Januar 2003)

Schau doch auch einmal im Askari-Katalog nach. Dort ist die Browning Syntec Club Match drin. Ich kenne einen der die fischt und er ist absolut zufrieden damit. Wirklich eine Topp-Rute für das Geld (70 Euro). Die Ausstattung macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, aber es gibt sicher auch noch andere ordentliche Ruten in dieser Preisklasse.


----------



## Lenzibald (18. Januar 2003)

Als Rute würd ich ne Shimano Catana Match mit 4,5m nehmen. Rolle ne Shimano Stradic XGTM 2500 Mit Kampfbremse. Schnur nicht über 0.22mm Wie ich schon einaml sagte keine zu kleine Rolle da auf feines Zeug gerne mal große beißen und dann können 100m Schnur schnell mal von der Rolle gezogen werden. Ist natürlich nur ein Vorschlag ich fische genau mit der Kombi und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## stifli (19. Januar 2003)

Lenzibald du hast guten Geschmack. Ich fische allerdings
Diaflsh und Ultegra Matchruten, die kommen aber für unseren Kamereraden wohl wegen des Preises nicht in frage. Aber ein Freund von mir fischt die Katana in 4,50 und ich muß sagen
da die Rute natürlich von ihm auch gefischt habe in der Preisklasse gibt es wohl nichts besseres.
Gruß Stifli


----------



## Schleie! (19. Januar 2003)

Also Rolle habe ich eine 3000er Shimano! Ohne Kampfbremse!

Da ich nächstes Jahr die weiße Stradic 2500er kaufen will kann ich dann zur Match meine Symetre 1000 nehmen! Das habe ich mir überlegt.

Und welche Schnurstärcke sollte man nehmen? Sie sollte schon etwas aushalten! Da ich sie vielleicht mal auf Aal oder Forelle nehmen wollte! Ich dachte an eine 25er Zanderschnur, die ich noch in 500m dsa habe. Diese Schnur habe ich auch schon auf Grund getestet und sich ist einwandfrei. Oder ist eine 22er besser? Und die größe der Rolle? Reicht ne 1000er oder muss es mindestends ne 2500er sein? Muss sie auch ne Kampfbremse unbedingt haben?


----------



## Lenzibald (19. Januar 2003)

Also: Schnur 0,25 is für eine Match meiner meinug fast zu dick ich selber fische 0,18 max 0,20 Rolle solltest eine 2500er nehmen wegen der Schnurfassung wie gesagt wenn du mal nen Karpfen über 10 oder 15 Kilo drann hast können je nachdem wie groß das Gewässer ist 150 meter schon mal knapp werden Kampfbremse muß nicht sein is reine Geschmacksache mit Kampfbremse kann man schneller reagieren bei feiner schnur aber wie gesagt muß natürlich nicht sein ist auch eine Geldsache. Ich habe für ne Shimano GTM  Rolle mit Kampfbremse 45€ im Sonderangebot und die Katana Rute hat im Sonderangebot 50€ gekostet. Um den Preis sind diese Geräte super. Kollege von mir fischt nur Hardy kostet die Matchute die er hat über 600€ und er fängt weniger als ich Nicht die Rute machts sondern der sie in der Hand hat.Am besten schaust du wer Sondernagebote hat und dann zuschlagen. Ich habe mir schon Ruten im Abverkauf statt um 400 um nur 50€ oder um 60€ gekauft.


----------



## POTT (19. Januar 2003)

Zum Fischen mit der Matschangel nutze ich in der Regel Schnüre von 0.14 bis 0.18, wobei ich in der Regel von Rotaugen und Brassen als Zielfische ausgehe. 
Aber 0.25 ist schon kräftiges Kaliber !! 

Rechnest du ach mit Karpfen in deinem Gewässer ?? 

Eine Rolle mit Kampfbremse ist für mich nie ein Thema gewesen, die Bremse wird *vor* dem Angeln eingestellt und fertig. Beim Drillen heisst es immer &quot;Finger von der Bremse&quot;.


----------



## Lenzibald (19. Januar 2003)

Ich fische mit der Match gezielt auf Karpfen. Bremse gehört natürlich vorher eingestellt stimmt auch.Vorteil der Kampfbremse hebel nach links fast wie Freilauf mitte optimale einstellung und nach rechts auf größere distanz. Das heißt egal in welcher einstellung die Kampfbremse steht es gibt keinen Schnurbruch , kurz vor der landung bremse in mittelstellung und auch wenns ne echt wilde flucht ist reißt nichts.


----------



## Schleie! (19. Januar 2003)

Ich wollte damit auf dicke, große Rotaugen und schwere Brassen, Karpfen bis 5Pfund, Aal und Schleien. Evt. auch mal mit Köfi auf Aal, Zander und Barsch (auch auf Hecht?)!


----------



## schroe (19. Januar 2003)

Hallo Schleie,
bist du dir sicher, dass du eine Matchrute haben willst?

Es gibt viele Specimen-Ruten die besser auf deine Wünsche abgestimmt sind. 
Daiwa Porky Pig ........usw., die ganze Kollektion der Barbenruten und von Browning eine Matchrute fürs Karpfenangeln.
Damit kannst du dann bedenkenlos auch kleinste Köfi´s auswerfen und der Zanderdrill ist trotzdem spassig.

Für Rotauge, Brassen u.a. Weißfische (auch Karpfen um die 5 Pfd., meinetwegen auch 10Pfd.  ) würde ich je nach geplanter Angelentfernung eine Rute bis 20gr WG nehmen.
Wenn ein 30 Pfünder dann deine Maden schluckt, kannste ihm ruhigen Gewissens guten Weg wünschen. Ist allerdings auch nicht der Zielfisch des Matchanglers und in unserer Gegend seltener als ein sechser im Lotto (obwohl es hier viele davon gibt). 
Verdirb dir nicht den Spaß am feinen englishen Stil mit &quot;Wuchtfuchteln&quot;
Die Rolle sollte eine große Spule besitzen, (nicht um Großkarpfen auszudrillen)damit lassen sich leichte Montagen gleichmäßiger und &quot;tüddelfreier&quot;, weiter werfen. Die typische Matchrolle hat einen flachen Spulenkern, aus dem Grund, dass man keine 400m 015er aufspulen muß um diese zu füllen. Zudem eine recht hohe Übersetzung.
Eine Kampfbremse bei so geringen Schnurdurchmessern halte ich persönlich für völlig überzogen, da das Belastbarkeitspektrum eines 012er Vorfachs eh nicht sehr breit ist. Feinabstimmungen kann man besser mit der Hand an der Spule erledigen.

Angler die sich beim Karpfenfischen der Matchrute verschrieben haben, sind Karpfenspezialisten, keine Matchangler.

Ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Schleie! (19. Januar 2003)

Na gut, Das mit den Hecht, Zander kann man wegfallen lassen!

Aber ich wollte mal eine, wo ich mit Schwimmer gut auf Friedfiosch und Weißfisch weiter rauskann!


----------



## Lenzibald (19. Januar 2003)

Hauptsächlich fische ich mit der Match auf Rotaugen, Brassen und Schleien auf Karpfen nur wenn sie besonders vorsichtig beißen wie es bei uns oft der fall ist mit 025er auf grund kein einziger Biß und mit der Match und feiner pose rührt sich trotzden etwas. Ich meine man sollte die Rolle trotzdem nicht zu klein wählen. Ich selbst habe mit einer Made 14er Vorfach und 14er Haken ca 10m vom Ufer einen Graskarpfen mit 16Kilo gefangen und auch herausbekommen.So einer beißt natürlich nicht jeden Tag. Wollte eigentlich Köfis fangen. Hätte ich nur 100meter schnur auf der Rolle gehabt hätte sich die Sache schnell erledigt gehabt. Gerade mit feiner Montage muß man immer mit einem Großen rechnen und wenn es dann an der Montage scheitert ist man mehr als sauer.


----------



## aichi (20. Januar 2003)

ICh mach das mit der schnurbremse genau wie POTT, vor dem Angeln wird die Schnurbremse eingestellt und dann ist Ruhe. Hab schon mal nen schönen Karpfen verloren, weil ich unterm Drill ein bißchen rumgedreht habe, und dann hab ich ein bißchen zu weit aufgedreht, und ein schöner Verhau war drin.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der Black Panther MAtch?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Januar 2003)

@ Schleie
Da kann ich Schroe nur zustimmen. Gerade, wenn Du weiter raus willst, such Dir lieber eine leichte Allround. Denn das problem, was ich immer mit den Matchruten hatte, ist, das die Seen, an denen ich fischte in 10m entfernung weit über 4 m tief waren. Und die feinen Matchrutenringe vertragen sich überhaupt nicht mit Schnurstoppern von Laufposen. Hab mir deshalb eine leichte Zanderrute geholt. (Balzer Magna) War auch im Winter besser vorm Zufrieren geschützt.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Schleie! (20. Januar 2003)

Also die Seen bei uns sind Max.3m tief. Es gibt noch die anderen 2 Seen, aber da stehen die Rotaugen an der oberfläche. Und auserdem habe ich noch meine normale Schwimmerrute. Die kann ich für den tiefen Einsatz nehmen!


----------



## hkroiss (20. Januar 2003)

Hi Schleie,
ich habe eine Shimano Sensilite-Matchrute und bin mehr als zufrieden.
Als Rolle verwende ich eine Shimao Stradic. Die Schnurstärke würde ich bei den von Dir angegebenen Fischen nicht über 0,18mm, höchsten 0,20 mm wählen. Außer es sind sehr viele Wasserpflanzen zu erwarten.

Harald


----------



## Megarun (20. Januar 2003)

Hallo Schleie...
...warum `ne Match-Rute?
Probiere `mal ne Feeder-Rute.
Die gibbet auch in 4,2m.
Ich habe drei Heavy`s, die decken vom Forellen-Angeln bis Zander-Angeln alles ab. Köderfisch-Angeln ist auch kein Problem. Dank auswechselbarer Spitzen. (Meine Match verstaubt im Schrank)
Teste mal an.

Gruß...


----------



## Schleie! (20. Januar 2003)

Wasserpflanzen sind mittel-wenig zu erwarten! Eher dass ein Hecht oder was großes, wie Graskarpfen rangeht ist zu erwarten.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich eine 22mm-25mm drauf machen! Aber eine gute, weiche, die nicht zu dick ist!

Feederruten brauche ich im Moment nicht! Ich habe 2 Picker in 3m und die reichen erstmal 10 Jahre!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. Januar 2003)

> Ich werde wahrscheinlich eine 22mm-25mm drauf machen! ..., die nicht zu dick ist!



Hmmmm? sind die nicht alle so um 0,22-0,25mm dick?  

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## fan__ta (21. Januar 2003)

@holger
da hast du als AB- klugscheißer natürlich recht! :q  :q  :q 


aber mal im ernst eine schnur mit 22mm ist auch 22mm dick!!


----------



## Schleie! (21. Januar 2003)

Ich will ne Schnur mit hoher Tragkraft, die nicht so schnell reist! Mit 18-22er hatte ich bis nun schon immer schwierigkeiten! Und ne 25er ist das ideale bei mir!

Kann man da auch ne geflochtene draufmachen? ;+


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Januar 2003)

Warum sollst keine geflochtene nehmen könne die Wipslash 0,06 sollte gehn. Ich selber habe mit Geflochtenen keine guten erfahrungen Perücken beim werfen und so weiter also ich komme mit 0,18er mono immer aus eine Matchrute ist ja viel sensibler als normale Posenruten mit der Bremse mußt halt vorsichtiger sein besser fürn anfang ein bischen leichter einstellen und beim Drill kannst dann je nach schnur a bisschen zumachen.


----------



## Veit (21. Januar 2003)

@ Lenzibald: Die 0,06er Whiplash ist in Wirklichkeit etwa 0,20 mm dick. Die Durchmesserangabe bei dieser Schnur ist ein riesiger Betrug.


----------



## POTT (22. Januar 2003)

Eine geflohtene zum feinen Fischen auf Rotaugen ..... das ist doch nicht euer Ernst? 
Vielleicht sogar schon an der Kopfrute ?  ;+  ;+


----------



## Schleie! (22. Januar 2003)

Also ne geflochtene nehme ich doch net!


----------



## Rotauge (22. Januar 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

also ne 25er auf einer Match, nicht schlecht.

Also auf Rotaugen und Brassen fische ich mit maximal mit ner guten 16er Schnur, die eine gute Tragkraft hat. 
Mein Sohn fischt mit ner 14 er Schnur.

Natürlich kann man auch 20/22 er Schnüre einsetzen, aber 25 finde ich entschieden zu hoch.

Die Matchruten werden in leichte und schwere Matchruten unterteilt.

Und weit raus kommst Du mit vorbebleiten Wagglern. Es gibt auch spezielle Weitwurfwaggler.


----------



## Schleie! (22. Januar 2003)

Ich denke, ich werde ne 20er-22er nehmen!


----------



## schirinowski (23. Januar 2003)

hi,

wenn es etwas ordentliches werden soll- ich habe noch zwei drennan waggler ruten, von denen eine komplett unbenutzt ist.

länge 13 fuss (3.96m), verträgt waggler bis 15 gramm, sic ringe inkl ruten futteral

würde ich für einen guten kurs abgeben, frag einfach mal an.

lternativ hierzu shimano oder colmic- die bieten auch im unteren preissegment ganz ordentlich ruten an.

zu den schnurstoppern:

das diese nicht durch die ringe gleiten, ist bullshit.

habe beim laufposenfischen trotz der viele und kleinen ringe an der drennan nie stress gehabt. man muss die knoten nur richtig binden....

cheers


----------



## schirinowski (23. Januar 2003)

... man habe ich schwierigkeiten, die tasten zu treffen....


----------



## Lenzibald (23. Januar 2003)

@Schirinowski das mit den Schnurstopern is anders gemeint. Für eine Matchrute kannst fast keine gekauften nehmen Gebundene verhaken leicht und Silikon kannst sowieso nicht nehmen. Ich binde meine Schnurstoper selber mit ganz feiner Schnur die rutschen astrein durch, aber es gibt viele Angler die nicht mal nen Schnurstoper selbst binden können.
http://www.angeltreff.org/geraettechnik/knoten/knoten.html

Dort kann man sich für die die mit Knoten nicht so vertraut sind eine Knotenfiebel runterladen.


----------



## Veit (24. Januar 2003)

Gestern hab ich mir auch eine neue Matchrute gekauft. Es ist eine Shimano Symetre Specimen Match. War ein Auslaufmodell und hat deshalb &quot;nur&quot; 135 € gekostet statt 209 €. Die Rute ist speziell zum Matchfischen auf Karpfen ausgelegt, also genau richtig für meine Zwecke.


----------



## Veit (26. Januar 2003)

Gestern hab ich schon ausgiebig mit der neuen Rute gefischt und war sehr zufrieden. Sie hat unheimliche Kraftreserven (die ich leider noch nicht ganz austesten konnte) sowohl im Drill als auch beim Wurf. Mit einem 10 g Weitwurfwaggler war die Matchrute eigentlich noch unterfordert. Leider haben die Fische nicht so richtig mitgemacht, so dass nur 19 Rotaugen einen kurzen Landgang antraten. 
Vielleicht beißt ja heute auch ein schöner Karpfen an, so wie letztes Wochenende. Im einer halben Stunde gehts los zum angeln!


----------



## Uli_Raser (26. Januar 2003)

Also ne 18er oder 20er reicht aus.

Wie ist eigentlich die sinkende von Tubertini?

Uli


----------



## Lenzibald (26. Januar 2003)

Sinkende Schnur würd ich bei ner Match nicht nehmen. Ich fette meine Schnur sogar regelmäßig damit sie Schwimmt wennst mit feinen Posen fischt kann die eine sinkende die pose schon unter Wasser ziehen, und wenns schwimmt und du hast ne schlaufe die kannst mit ner match von 3,9 oder 4,5 m schon verkraften wenns nicht zu groß ist. Ich hab früher mal sinkende versucht mit wagglern die schnur sinkt zum grund und vehakt sich leicht an steinen kann bei dünner schnur schon beim Anhieb zum reißen führen.


----------



## Veit (26. Januar 2003)

Ich fische nur mit sinkender Schnur und von solchen Problemen wie sie Lenzibald hat, habe ich bisher noch nie gehört. Auf die Idee mit schwimmender Schnur beim Matchangeln zu fischen würde ich nicht kommen, denn sobald nur ein leichter Wind weht bildet sich ein Schnurbogen und die Pose treibt ab.


----------



## Lenzibald (27. Januar 2003)

@Veit an den Seen an denen ich Angle herrscht meist sehr starke unterwasserströmung, da hab ich lieber an der Oberfläche nen Schnurbauch als unter Wasser die Pose treibt sowieso ob die schnur über oder unter Wasser liegt. Das Prob das wir haben sind Muscheln und scharfkantige Steine. Da sind Stellen dabei da kannst gar nicht Grundfischen weil sonst die Schnur kaputt is von den Muscheln aber grad dort stehn meist die größeren Karpfen weil dort selten wer Angelt (wegen der vielen Muscheln).


----------



## schroe (27. Januar 2003)

Moin,
ich fische im Stillwasser (Waggler, Insert Stick) sinkende, im Fluß (Trotting mit Chub und Avon) eine ganz normale Monoschnur (die schwimmt).
Habe es wie Veit gelernt (von unseren englischen Besatzern  ), Waggler einwerfen, über den Futterplatz hinaus, Rutenspitze unter Wasser, dann schnell einkurbeln bis die Pose auf dem Futterplatz liegt und die Schnur sich unter Wasser befindet. Bis zum Anhieb bleibt die Rutenspitze unter Wasser.
 Der Anhieb wird zudem, bei sich unterwasser befindlicher Schnur, direkter an den Waggler übertragen.

Die Tubertini Schnur habe ich noch nicht gefischt, ich verwende eine von Triana. 
Richtig sinkend ist die aber auch nicht. Wenn das Wasser eine hohe Oberflächenspannung zeigt, unterstütze ich das &quot;sinken&quot; mit einem Lappen Spüli. Die Schnur durch den Lappen ziehen und fertig. Alternativ kann man die Schnur durch ein ausgerissenes Büschel Wiesengras ziehen, danach sinkt sie auch.


----------



## schirinowski (27. Januar 2003)

...und wenn mal grad kein grass zur hand ist, funktioniert der sinkspray von sensas auch sehr gut....


----------



## Schleie! (4. Februar 2003)

Ich habe nun die Gerlingerkataloge durchwühlt und diese 5 Ruten zur Auswahl! Alles die neuen 2003!

Im Hauptkatalog: 
____________________________________________________________
S. 128-129
Onyx Spezial Match (Dream Tackle)
76,90€
____________________________________________________________
S. 231
Diabolo Match (Balzer)
66,90€
____________________________________________________________

Im Sonderkatalog 1: 
____________________________________________________________
S. 116
Diamant Green Fire Match (Dream Tackle)
79,90€
____________________________________________________________
S. 131
Seahawk Match (DAM)
34,90€
____________________________________________________________
S. 170
Premium Match (Spro)
59,90€
____________________________________________________________

Alle in 4,20m und einem Wurfgewicht um die 5-25g!
Was haltet ihr von denen? Erfahrungen? Welche sollte ich net nehmen?


----------



## schroe (4. Februar 2003)

Hallo Schleie,

von den Aufgeführten kenne ich nur die &quot;Greenfire Match&quot;, allerdings die 3,90m Version.
Sie hat große Ringe, ein straffes Rückgrat, ist relativ leicht und ihr Geld wert (ich habe sie für einen Kumpel besorgt, hat 99 DM gekostet).
Schnurstopper und dicke 022er Monoschnüre sind kein Problem, dank der großen Ringe. Kraft hat sie ausreichend um auch einen Gründling zum Zanderfischen zu präsentieren. Karpfen und Zander müssen sich durchaus vor ihr fürchten. 
Passt also in dein Anforderungsprofil.


----------



## Hawk321 (4. Februar 2003)

Die Ruten sind alle keine richtigen Matchruten und beim Matchfischen nimmt man feststehende  Waggler und Schnüre um die 0,14-0,16 mm und damit hab ich schon Karpfen und sogar mal nen Hecht gedrillt.
Köderfische haben auch nichts an ner Matchrute verloren. :b 
Meine Waggler (alle Drennan aus Holland gekauft) haben gerade mal 2BB Tragkraft!!

Eine gute Matchrute wiegt so gut wie garnichts und hat mindestens 14 Ringe besser sogar 16 damit sich die Schnur nicht am Blank festklebt.

Eine &quot;billige&quot; rute mit 25er Schnur bringt nicht viel, schon garnicht mit Laufpose! Ich rate dir, nimm besser ne leichte beringte Stippe d.h 3,60 -3,90m 5-20gr. und 22er Schnur,6-8 Ringe Korggriff und Teleskopierbar...oder probiere mal feederruten aus.

Überlege dir das mit der Match nochmal, bevor du es später mal bereust.


----------



## schroe (5. Februar 2003)

@ Hawk,
bis auf die feststehende Pose gebe ich dir recht. Die Schleie möchte aber nunmal Zander und Hecht mit dem Gerät angeln und da kommste mit einer englischen Rute mit englischer Beringung nicht weit.
Die Greenfire ist da ein guter &quot;Zwitter&quot;.  :b  dir mal den ganzen Fred durch.


----------



## Veit (5. Februar 2003)

Das beim Matchfischen nur feststehende Waggler eingesetzt werden ist Quautsch. Viele namenhafte Experten fischen an der Matchrute auch gerne mit Laufpose, was ja an bestimmten Gewässern auch klare Vorteile hat. 
Außerdem ist es auch nicht immer möglich mit ganz leichten Wagglern zu fischen. Ich brauche an einigen Gewässern schwere Weitwurfwaggler mit 10 oder gar 15 g Vorbebleiung damit die Montage auf Weite kommt und dann auch noch Wind und strömung trotzt.


----------



## schroe (5. Februar 2003)

Ist ja auch irgendwie die &quot;Stärke&quot; und das oft genannte Argument für die Matchrute. Auf große Distanz in großer Tiefe mit der Laufpose zu angeln. Ist zumindest auch mein Argument.


----------



## Hawk321 (5. Februar 2003)

Ok da habt ihr schon recht...wobei der festehende Waggler eher für die Match spricht. Mit ner Laufposenmontage würde ich eher mit ner sehr guten &quot;normalen&quot; Friedfischrute angeln.

Wenn Schleie unbedingt Karpfen,Hecht und Zander haben will (am See) ist eine 3,30m mit 20-40gr Zanderrute auch nicht verkehrt, mit dieser kann man fein fischen und aber auch mit Köderfisch fein auf Hecht und Zander gehen, egal ob mit Pose oder Bodenblei


----------



## Schleie! (5. Februar 2003)

Ich will nicht unbedingt auf Hecht und Zander! Ich wollte nur mal fragen, ob das möglich ist! Und mit feststehendem Waggler habe ich noch nie einen gesehen! Ich kenne das auch nicht so! Ich fische nie so! Nur Waggler!


----------



## Hawk321 (5. Februar 2003)

Festehemder Waggler ist eine übliche Montage beim Matchfischen und die meisten kaufen sich eine Match wegen dem feststehenden Waggler. Laufpose ist nur eine einfache Möglichkeit mit der Match, die Kunst beim Matchangeln liegt defenitiv beim festehenden Waggler bzw. Avon und um sehr sehr fein zu fischen! 

Mit ner guten Match bekommst du fast jeden Fisch raus, nur ob die Match das richtige ist für dein einsatzgebiet...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. Februar 2003)

Ist schon richtig, das die Matchrute entwickelt wurde, um Feststehende Posen (Stippmontagen) in entfernungen zu benutzen, die mit der Kopfrute nicht mehr erreichbar waren. Das das aber irgendwie mit Wagglern fest verbunden ist ist nicht richtig, selbst wenn viele Rutenbauer ihre Stecken danach benennen. Waggler sind nur eine Posenform von vielen, die sich hervorragend mit der Match fischen lassen. Und zwar eine, die nur im Stillwasser funktioniert, aber hervorragend bei Wind ist. Ursprüngliche Formen sind Pfauenfedern und Stachelschweinposen. Daraus haben sich dann die unterschiedlichsten Formen für bestimmte Zwecke entwickelt. z.B. Sticks, Avon, Loafer, Zoomer, Windbeater,..., aber auch Laufposen. 
Und selbst wenn die Laufpose nicht die hohe Kunst der Matchfischerei darstellen sollte, (was ich nicht glaube) so ist es immer noch unsinn zu meinen, wer mit Laufposen fischen will soll sich ne Telerute Kaufen.
An tiefen Stellen kommt eh keiner um die Laufpose drumrum.
(ups, hab ich wieder den Oberlehrer raushängen lassen  )

Ich würde zur Balzer tendieren, weil die sehr schöne grosse Ringe hat. Ist leider schwerer wie die Dream Tackle. Von der DAM würd ich die Finger lassen, die Seahawks haben keinen guten Ruf.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Lenzibald (6. Februar 2003)

Ich hab im moment 3 Matchruten eine uralte Ryoby mit 3,9m eine Blazer magna Majesty match king mit 4.2m und eine Shimano Catana Match mit 4,5m eine Browning Aggressor Powermatch mit 5,5/6m kommt jetzt noch dazu. Entwickelt wurden die Match mal für Preisfischen wo man schnell meist viele kleine Fische damit fangen sollte die außerhalb der Reichweite von Kopfruten waren. Matchrute sagt eigenlich nur das sie viele hochstehene Ringe hat damit die feine Schnur nicht am Blank festklebt da man ja sehr fein fischt damit.Welche Pose wer wann und wie damit Fischt ist doch Piepegal ob Fest oder Laufpose man kann dranhängen was man will ich hab sogar schon mit der Match auf grund auf Zander Gefischt kein blei nur ein kleiner Köfi geht alles.Zur Balzer möcht ich sagen die ist relativ schwer mit 320Gr dafür hat sie größere Ringe man kann normale gummischnurstopper verwenden.Wie ich schon einmal sagte eine Match auf verdacht kaufen ist nicht gut, in den nächsten Anglerladen gehn und eine aussuchen die einem liegt. Ich würde die shimano Catana mit 4,5m empfehlen is sehr leicht und passt vom Preis her und kostet bei uns ca 60€ aber wie gesagt einfach mal anschaun und dann entscheiden. Eines ist jedoch sicher mit ner Matrute wer das erste mal nen Karpfen mit 20 oder mehr Pfund damit gedrillt habt will keine andere Rute mehr.


----------



## schroe (6. Februar 2003)

Och Mensch Lenzibald,
du und deine zweistelligen Karpfen. :q 
Sag mir lieber mal wie die Browning nun aussieht. :m


----------



## Lenzibald (6. Februar 2003)

Tut mir leid warte selber schon Süchtig auf das Paket ich hoffe das es morgen kommt. 22Pfund war der.


----------



## Franky (6. Februar 2003)

Hmm... SCheinbar hat unser Steffen ein kleines Problemchen mit &quot;dünnem&quot; Monofil zu fischen... :q:q:q 

@ Schleie:
Geh runter mit dem Durchmesser und erhöhe die Qualität Deiner SChnüre...  :q Dega Centron, Stroft GTM, Zebco Quattron XT oder sonst eine Copolymere Schnur. Das bringt weniger &quot;Stress&quot; beim Werfen und weniger Schnurbogen bei Wind!


----------



## Hawk321 (7. Februar 2003)

Ja, bei Schnüren kann ich Tubertini sehr weiter empfehlen, da es eine sehr große Tragkraft gegenüber &quot;normalen&quot; Schnüren hat und sich auch sonst super im Wasser verhält
 #g


----------



## Schleie! (7. Februar 2003)

Also!
Ich werde mal schauen, was sie so dort haben! Und dann gehe ich nach der Tragkraft! Wie viel Kilo sollte sie denn aushalten? 4-6kg dachte ich!


----------



## Hawk321 (7. Februar 2003)

Meine hat 6 Kg tragkraft bei 0,22er. Es gibt noch eine weisse Schnur die sogar 10kg hin bekommt, ist allerding nicht Tubertini sondern ne andere Marke (hab ich, weiss den Namen aber nicht mehr, ich guck morgen beim Händler mal nach) kostet aber auch etwas 200m 15€...


----------



## Schleie! (7. Februar 2003)

Ich habe in der Angeldomäne die Falcon Match, 22er mit 6,55kg und die Falcon Planet, 20er mit 6,35kg! An sowas dachte ich!


----------



## Hawk321 (7. Februar 2003)

das ist schon ne menge tragkraft, da kannste sogar bedenkenlos auf 18er runtergehen! Gibt es ne Internetadresse von der Angeldomäne?


----------



## Schleie! (7. Februar 2003)

Ja! Hier!


----------



## Brassenstipper (7. Februar 2003)

also um dem elend hier mal ein Ende zu bereiten!
also erstmal der ursprüngliche Sinn einer match rute ist 
-das fischen auf distanz 
-ohne das Wind /oberflächenströmung auf die Pose wirken (-> Schnur unterwasser, sinkende schnur!!!!!)
-feine Bissanzeige
so weiter hin ist das Matchfischen eine recht spezielle Angelart, also entweder Matchrute oder allroundrute, es gibt keine zwischenlösung!!
und ich fische mit der matchrute mit 0.14 schnur 3 kg tragkraft! reicht alle mal!  bei schweren Wagglern und grosser Distanz mit schlagschnur 0.18 oder 0.20, ich finde alles über 0.20 bei der matchrute zu dick!

thema laufpose oder feststell!
also ich peröhnlich finde das fischen mit der Laufpose schwere als mit der Festgestellten! vorallem wenn der waggler vorgebleit ist! jedoch ist es sehr sensibel wenn nur wenig, gerade noch genug blei um schnell abzusinken über dem Vorfach ist! das meiste blei sollte sich in nähe des wagglers befinden!
ich nutzte ebenfalls vorgebleite waggler von sensas.

also @schleie ich denke das eine matchrute nicht das richtige für dich ist! eine Matchrute ist für das feine fischen gedacht!


----------



## Hawk321 (7. Februar 2003)

Genau mein reden.

@Schleie ich hab noch eine MATCHRUTE mit 3,30 von Cormoran hat mal 80DM gekostet...es ist aber keine richtige Match mehr ne geteilte Friedfischrute...die benutze ich für Laufpose und so, für das richtige Matchangeln hab ich ne MILO!


----------



## Brassenstipper (7. Februar 2003)

ich habe auch ne Milo, eine Cronium Viper match (3.90; 5-25g)für etwa 85 € echt ne feine Rute!


----------



## Baitrunner (8. Februar 2003)

Also ich kann mit bestem Gewissen die Catana von Shimano empfehlen.
Ist mit Sicherheit eine der besten,(Preis/Leistung) Allrounder die ich in den letzten Jahren erstanden habe.

Ich persönlich verwende als Rolle noch ne Shimano StradicX GTM 1000 mit ner 0,16 - 0,18er Stroft Schnur. 

Nen Köderfisch hatte ich noch nie als Köder an einer Match ....
Jedoch kapitale Karpfen und jedesmal war ich überrascht wie toll die Catana arbeitet


----------



## nobbidick (10. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, möchte nur nochmal meinen Senf zu Schnurstärke und Wurfweite dazugeben.
Als erstes mal : Das angeln mit einer feinen Matchrute ist einmalig   

Schnurstärke: Faustregel max. 1/10 des Endring Durchmesser&acute;s, dürfte bei einer guten Matchrute max 2 mm betragen.
Macht also max 0,20er Sehne, nimm aber lieber ne 18er da kannste einiges mit rausholen :q 

Wurfweite: Eine nette vorgebleite Wagglerpose mit der sensiblen 3,90 - 420 Match rauszuschleudern macht laune und fliegt weiter wie du denkst.

das wars
(kauf dir eine  :l )

Gruß
nobbi


----------



## nobbidick (10. Februar 2003)

@ Schleie
habe gerade nochmal deinen Beitrag bezüglich Tragkraft gelesen  :c 

Sorry aber für ne Schleie bist du ein ziemlich grober Typ  

Hast du schon mal was von Rutenaktion und Bremse gehört?

Traue dich einfach mal fein zu fischen das geht auch (erst recht!) mit 2 Kg tragender Schnur.

Wird wahrscheinlich mal ne ganz neue Erfahrung, ein Fisch an der Angel der sich wehren kann und vielleicht mal Schnur nimmt anstatt mit einer 35er Schnur ans Land geschraubt zu werden  :q 

nichts für ungut  #h 
nobbi


----------



## Veit (10. Februar 2003)

@ Nobbidick: Bin ganz deiner Meinung, feines Matchangeln auf große Friedfische ist das beste was es gibt.
Am 0,12er Vorfach geht ein 50 cm Karpfen ab wie ein 20 Pfünder an 0,30er Schnur.


----------



## schroe (10. Februar 2003)

Ja,
ist ein absoluter Hochgenuß. 
Nach dem dritten oder zehnten handlangen Rotauge hebt sich dein Waggler um zwei Markierungen, du setzt einen Anhieb, deine filigrane Rute federt weich bis ins Rückgrat und dann herrscht für Sekundenbruchteile Stillstand. Ein dumpfes Schlagen durch die gesamte Rute hindurch, bis ins Handgelenk verrät dir, &quot;ist kein Hänger&quot;. 
Danach beginnt die erste Flucht. Der Druck in dem feinen Rütchen wird stärker. Um diesem nachzugeben, senkst du sie ein wenig in Richtung des fliehenden Fisches um den Winkel zwischen Schnur und Rutenspitze zu verringern. Trotzdem steigt der &quot;Druck&quot; weiter, die Bremse beginnt knarrend die Schnur freizugeben, zwei, drei Meter werden abgezogen, der Fisch dreht nach links ab, wechselt die Richtung und will nun doch nach rechts und wird müde. Du hast die Oberhand gewonnen, hebst die Rute ein wenig an, beginnst einzukurbeln und dein Kescher reckt sich einem drei Pfund Rotauge entgegen. 
Was für ein spannend erkämpftes Rotauge!!!
Nachdem du den Haken gelöst und den Fisch versorgt hast, finden sich große Brassen, vielleicht auch ein Karpfen an deiner Futterstelle ein. Dein Waggler, Stick oder Insert- Stick verraten es dir beim leisesten Hauch von einem Interesse des Fisches.
Keiner der Fische stellt dich vor ein Problem, du drillst ihn mit Gefühl und genußvoll bis sich dein Kescher darum kümmert, auch wenn es länger dauert, soll dich nicht stören.

Es bleibt spannend, &quot;was ist der nächste Fisch wohl für ein Kämpfer&quot;.
Deine Boilierute und das vorbereitete Zandergeschirr bleiben ungenutzt und vollkommen vergessen neben deinem Hocker liegen.
Denn, du bist erfüllt. 

Shit,............ ich glaub ich fahr jetzt mal Maden kaufen. :q


----------



## Veit (10. Februar 2003)

Noch ein anderes schönes Erlebnis beim Fischen mit der Matchrute:

Ein wunderschöner Märztag im letzten Jahr - die Temperatur liegt bereits bei fast 20 Grad und die Sonne scheint vom blauen Himmel. Vor mir ein kleiner, flacher Teich. Es ist noch Vormittag und zunächst mache ich eine kleine Erkundungstour um das Gewässer. Ich komme vorbei an einem Bacheinlauf und direkt dahinter befindet sich eine ganz flache Bucht mit einigen Seerosen. Sofort sehe ich Schlammwolken und aufsteigende Blasen an der Stelle. Plötzlich durchbricht eine Rückenflosse kurz die Wasseroberfläche die eindeutig von einem Karpfen stammen muss. Auf leisen Sohlen mache ich mich zurück zu meinem Fahhrad wo mein Angelgerät steht und packe meine Matchrute aus. Montiert ist bereits ein durchsichtiger Drennanwaggler an 0,16er Schnur, dazu ein 0,12er Vorfach mit 12er Haken. Ich schnappe mir schnell noch die Madenschachtel und stecke 4 Maden auf den Haken. Dann pirsche ich mich ganz leise an die Stelle heran, wo ich gerade die gründelnden Karpfen beobachtet hatte. Noch immer steigen grüne bis graue Woleken von dem lehmigen Gewässergrund auf. Ganz behutsam lasse ich die Montage unmittelbar über einer der Schlammwolken ins Wasser. Die Karpfen scheinen mich nicht bemerkt zu haben, was bei einer Wassertiefe von nicht mal einem Meter doch recht erstaunlich ist. Es dauert nicht mal eine halbe Minute, dann wird meine Pose zügig zur Seite gezogen und geht dann schnell unter. Ich setze einen vorsichtigen Anhieb und im nächsten Moment bekomme ich einen großen Schreck. Meine Rollenbremse beginnt zu kreischen und im gleichen Moment kocht das Wasser vor meinen Füßen. In alle Richtungen schießen kräftige Bugwellen, das Wasser ist noch viel schlammiger als zuvor. Eine der Bugwellen ist am größten. Die stammt von meinem Gegner, der mit einem Schlag etwa 30 m Schnur genommen hat. Dann bleibt er stehen und ganz langsam, Meter für Meter lässt er sich nun herandrillen, auch wenn das Tauziehen immer wieder durch kleine Fluchten des Fisches unterbrochen wird. Nach gut 15 Minuten ist der Karpfen in Ufernähe und setzt zur letzten Flucht an. Er durchstreift dabei einige Seerosenstängel und ich denke wieder an mein 0,12er Vorfach. Was nun? Es hilft ja alles nix, ich streife schnell meine Schuhe ab und steige in das noch recht kalte Wasser. Vorsichtig wate ich zu den Seerosen, die zum Glück nur einige Meter vom Ufer entfernt sind und löse die Schnur. Der Karpfen ist zum Glück noch immer am Haken und nach dem ich wieder auf festem Boden stehe kann ich ihn auch ganz vorsichtig dort hin dirigieren. Mein Kescher liegt natürlich noch beim Angelzeug an meinem Fahrrad. Also ziehe ich den Karpfen ins flache Wasser bis er auf der Seite liegt. Er schlägt noch kurz mit der Schwanzflosse und Schlammtropfen spritzen herum, dann kann ich ihn aber mit einem beherzten Griff aus dem Wasser heben. Der Karpfen ist wohlgenährt und ich bringe ihn zum Standort meines Angelzeugs. Dort vermesse ich ihn und kann faststellen, dass der prächtige Spiegelkarpfen eine Länge von 59 cm hat. Danach wird nur noch ein Foto gemacht und dann kommt, der schöne Fisch zurück in sein Element. Mit einem kräftigen Flossenschlag verabschiedet er sich...


----------



## Hawk321 (10. Februar 2003)

@Veit

Yeah so erlebnisse kenne ich auch.

Ich bin an der Xantener Nordsee und angele gemütlich mit der Match ein paar Rotaugen...als das nächste Rotauge biss dachte ich nur &quot;...och ja, wieder son kleiner nicht kämpfender 7cm Köfi....&quot; doch dann zog der &quot;Köfi&quot; aufeinmal los ....15m Schnur von meiner Spule. Die Bremse schrie und ich begann zu kämpfen, ich zog die Schnur vorsichtig heran, verkleinerte den Winkel und und und...nach 30 minuten kampf sah ich meine Beute, ein stattlicher Hecht von 89cm, der das kleine Rotauge welches vorher auf meine Maden biss vernaschte. Glücklicherweise war der Haken an der Lippe des Hechtes und das Vorfach nicht im Maul, sonst hätte der Hecht schnell kurzen prozess mit dem Mono Vorfach gemacht.

Der ganze drill ging mit ner 16er Haupt und 14er Vorfachschnur (alles MONO) von statten #g


----------



## Peanut (10. Februar 2003)

Da kann ich auch was erzählen!
Ich war am Yachthafen mit der Match einige Köderfische fangen (16 Schnur, 12er Vorfach, 14er Haken). Nach ca. 2 Stunden hatte ich etwa 20 ca.15cm lange Fischchen beisammen. Ich guck zum Himmel und denke mir, pack ma lieber ein, da zieht was auf. Aber da ist noch ein vorsichtiger Biss. Ich warte und schlage an. Aber was ist das???!! da zieht was kräftig an der Schnur! erstma 10 Meter nach rechts, dann nach Links, dachte schon an nen Karpfen. Aber dann wars doch &quot;nur&quot; ne Brasse von 49cm. Und die Brassen aus dem Rhein kämpfen gut.


----------



## schroe (10. Februar 2003)

Hi,
wollte mit meiner kurzen Fiktion nur den &quot;täglichen Matchbetrieb&quot; beschreiben. 
Ein &quot;normales&quot; Rotauge wird mit der feinen Matchrute zu einem kleinen Erlebnis. 
Dazu gesellen sich dann natürlich noch die &quot;Highlights&quot;, wie von Veit, Peanut und Hawk beschrieben. An guten Tagen, bei einigermaßen besetztem Wasser wirst du mehrere Highlights haben.
Eine große Karausche, eine feiste Schleie, der Karpfen, ein großer Brassen, die Güster, der Döbel, die Barbe, usw.. Du weißt selten vorher was der nächste Fisch ist.
Du weißt aber, sie können da sein.


----------



## Hawk321 (10. Februar 2003)

Ach ja, wer jetzt noch ne Matchrute zu einem günstigenpreis sucht, kann ja mal bei Askari gucken. Ich war heute in Duisburg in deren Laden. Dort konnte ich die Balzer Diablo Match testen, die Rute ist schön leicht, gut verarbeitet mit 15 Sic Ringe (16 sind besser aber 15 reichen völlig), 3,90m lang, Korkgriff und das für ein Preis von 62€ !!!

Da kann man nicht meckern.

____________________________________________________________
Wie bewahrt ihr eure Fische auf? Der Setzkescher ist ja leider verboten (nen Eimer allerdings nicht) nicht jeder wird die massen an Brassen, Rotaugen und so verarbeiten (können oder auch wollen). Töten ist auch nicht gerade toll.


----------



## Veit (10. Februar 2003)

Ich setze meine Fische meistens direkt nach dem Fang zurück. Bei größeren Exemplaren mache ich natürlich zuvor noch ein Foto.
Wenn ich einen Fisch zum Essen mitnehmen möchte wird er im Normalfall sofort getötet und ausgenommen. An sehr warmen Tagen könnte natürlich die Gefahr bestehen, dass der Fang dann schlecht wird, aber an solchen Tagen nehme ich dann sowieso nichts mit außer Aale und die beißen ohnehin in der Nacht, wenn es dunkel und kühl ist.


----------



## Rotauge (10. Februar 2003)

Ist ja ganz interessant, was ihr hier so schreibt. Ich musste letztes Jahr das Angeln wegen Umbauarbeiten wesentlich einschränken und bis Mai sieht es auch nicht so toll aus. 

Ich werde aber nach Karneval die Matchrute aus dem Keller holen.

@Hawk: Haste Lust aufs Treffen in Oberhausen? Schau mal unter Termine


----------



## Schleie! (13. Februar 2003)

Also, Leute,
Die DAM nehme ich dann nicht, da habe ich schlechtes drüber gehört! Und nur weil ne Rute billig ist, kaufe ich sie mir nicht! Soll schon was taugen!


----------



## Lenzibald (14. Februar 2003)

Ich würde Dir ne Shimano catana Match empfehlen schau die die Rute mal an gibts bis 4,5m die hab ich, bekommts einfach eine wirklich super rute für dein Geld. Wie gesagt kostet im moment bei uns ca 60€ hat voriges jahr noch 120 gekostet. Mit der brauchst auch keine Angst vor größeren Fischen haben.


----------



## Garfield0815 (14. Februar 2003)

Hallo,
also ich fische meine Match auch in über 4 m mit Stopperknoten ohne Probs.
Der Knoten muß nur fein genug sein, Miniperle davor .....
Wie gesagt hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert.
Gruß Garfield #h 

Zum Thema Aufbewarung:
Im Sommer nehm ich ne Kühltasche mit Brucheis (Tetrapack mit Wasser füllen, einfrieren und dann Eis mit Hammer zerkleinern).
Klappt gut.


----------



## gnom (14. Februar 2003)

#g HI leute!!
ich habe eine 4,20m lange hyperloop matchrute.
als rolle nehme ich die shimano sahara in der matchausführung(hohe übersetzung,flache spule und eine kampfbremse)isr echt super das teil.
mir kommt nur schnur bis 0,18mm auf die rolle meist fische ich aber mit einer 0,16mm schnur.als vorfach nehme ich 0,14mm ist fein aber hat immer noch genügend tragkraft.
ich hoffe ich konnte helfen :z  :z .

gruss:GNOM :q  :b  #h  #a


----------



## Hawk321 (14. Februar 2003)

Wo kann man im Internet günstig Shimano Matchruten kaufen? Hab bis jetzt noch keinen vernünftigen Webshop gefunden


----------



## POTT (14. Februar 2003)

Gehe mal dahin 
http://www.hav-shimano.de 


Gruß POTT


----------



## Hawk321 (14. Februar 2003)

jo danke. Dieser Händler ist wirklich nicht schlecht, vielleicht bestelle ich mir da mal ne Rute #g


----------



## POTT (15. Februar 2003)

Der ist für Shimano Ruten der Günstigste im Netz, nur die Versandkosten sind wegen der Rutenlänge etwas hoch.


----------



## Schleie! (17. Februar 2003)

Hat einer die Dream Tackle &quot;Onyx Spezial Match&quot;?


----------



## AndreasB (18. Februar 2003)

Hallo Leute

@ Pott
Die hohen Versandkosten bei Steckruten lassen sich aufgrund der Länge des Pakets nicht vermeiden.

Ansonsten kann ich persönlich HAV-Shimano nur empfehlen. Habe mir dort im Ladengeschäft ne Catana Heavy Feeder zugelegt und die Versandkosten gespart.

Wohl dem, der an der Quelle sitzt! 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## schroe (18. Februar 2003)

Hier  gibts die Shimanos auch zum guten Kurs.


----------



## Schleie! (24. Februar 2003)

Billiger Shimanohändler
Da gibts auch immer jeden Monat sonderangebote! Purer Shimanohändler mit guten Preisvorteil!!!!!!


----------



## Hawk321 (24. Februar 2003)

den hatten wir schon :m


----------



## Schleie! (3. März 2003)

Also die DAM und die Dimant Green Fire fallen weg!

Nur noch Balzer, Dream Tackle und Spro ist im rennen!


----------



## schroe (3. März 2003)

Hi Schleie,
ist ja ´ne heftige Geburt. :q


----------



## AngelChris (7. März 2003)

kennt jemand von euch die Jenzi Treasure match?
wenn ja, taugt die was, und wie viel kostet die?


----------



## Veit (7. März 2003)

Ich hab mit der Jenzi Threasure über ein Jahr lang gefischt. Die Rute ist zwar relativ weich, aber die Wurfeigenschaften sind gut und wenn du einen größeren Fisch an den Haken bekommst, brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Immerhin hab ich mit der Rute etliche Karpfen über 50 cm und sogar einen 84er Hecht an Land bekommen. Ab und an verwende ich dir Rute auch jetzt noch, aber da ich mir kürzlich eine neue Matchrute von Shimano gekauft habe, kommt sie jetzt seltener zum Einsatz.


----------



## AngelChris (8. März 2003)

ist also als werbegeschenk bei einem abo ok?

dann schick ich das nämlich gleich montag los


----------



## Veit (8. März 2003)

Es geht sicher um ein Fisch-und-Fang-Abo. Auf diese Weise hab ich die Rute auch bekommen.


----------



## AngelChris (9. März 2003)

richtig :m


----------



## Schleie! (13. April 2003)

Am Dienstag fahren wir zum Gerlinger! Kann ich nun die Ruten, die ja bis 25g Wurfg. haben getrost auch auf Karpfen nehmen?

Ich wollte ne Symetre 1000 mit Kampfbremse drauf machen! Welche Schnur? Geflochtene oder Mono?


----------



## POTT (13. April 2003)

Nee, geflochtene Schnur auf ne Matchrute ???? 

Biste dir da sicher ........

Ich fische auf der Matchrute 12-16er Monofile.


----------



## Schleie! (16. April 2003)

Ich habe mir nun die "Onyx Spezial Match" in 4,20m und einem Wurfgewicht von 5-25g gekauft! 76,90€!
Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich ne 18er oder 20er Multipower drauf machen lassen, wie bei meinen Pickern! Ihr denkt jetzt sicherlich, der spinnt, so ne dicke Schnur, aber ich will sie auf Forellen im Main, Karpfen, ...nehmen!
Als Rolle nehme ich die alte Symetre 1000 von Shimano, wo noch die Kampfbremse dran ist! Das müsste doch reichen, oder?


----------



## schroe (17. April 2003)

Hi Schleie,
ist die Multipower eine Multifile (Geflochtene)?


----------



## Schleie! (19. April 2003)

Monofil! Nicht geflochten!


----------



## Schleie! (5. Juni 2003)

Also ich bin ganz begeistert von der Match! Am Königsfischen war sie voll im Einsatz. Der erste Wurf, ich sah meinen Schwimmer nicht mehr, so weit ging der! Aber es war halt Nebel... 

Bis jetzt gefangen:
2 Lachsforellen
1 Schleie
1 Karpfen

Ich muss euch das mit dem Karpfen erzählen.
Eine Woche nach dem Königsfischen ging ich wieder an meinen Platz. Match und eine auf Grund. 2 Ballen meiner Futtermischung und noch ein wenig rot gefärbt.erst ging nix. dann nach 10 min. ging plötzlich der Ring rauf und runter. Ich "hä? Was war das denn jetzt?" Dann "Wo ist der Schwimmer?" Anhieb bei der Match und erstmal "ssssssssss"! Ich dachte, boah...jetzt nen 10 Pfünder Karpfen...er lief bestimmt 20m und dann ließ er sich wie ein Kartoffelsack ranziehen. Aber kurz vorm Ufer..."ssssssssss"! Aber ich konnte ihn bremsen. Aber bis er dann im Kescher war...ich brauchte für den gesamten Drill ca. 15min. oder länger...alle schauten...aber der Drill hat sich gelohnt. Das war der häftigste bis jetzt...


----------



## Lenzibald (5. Juni 2003)

@Scheie 
Gratuliere du hast Match geschnuppert. Glaub mir wennst mit einer Match mal richtig umgehn kannst wirst so eine Rute nicht mehr missen wollen. Am anfang muß man sich noch einstellen auf das feinen Zeug aber die Fsiche werden mit sicherheit auch größer die du mit der Match fängst. Warte bis du mal den ersten 20ig pfünder dran hast. Des feeling ist einzigartig mit der Match. Ich selber hab 5 Matchruten.


----------



## Veit (5. Juni 2003)

Da kann ich Lenzibald nur Recht geben. Ein  Karpfen von über 60 cm an der Matchrute - Das ist schon ein toller Drill, den man so schnell nicht vergisst. Ich fange jedes Jahr einige Fische dieses Kalibers und lande sie alle mit 0,12er Vorfach, weil ich diese Stärke grundsätzlich beim Matchfischen verwende. 
Aber im Gegensatz zu den Karpfenanglern habe ich mit der Matchrute auch schon beim Drill eines 50 cm-Karpfen Spass. Das ist mir lieber, als mich tagelang an einen großen See zu setzen und auf einen 30 Pfünder zu warten.


----------



## Lenzibald (5. Juni 2003)

@Veit
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Lieber fast jedesmal Angeln gehn ein Paar kleinere als vieleicht 1 oder 2 Größere im Jahr. Das boliefischen ist mir einfach zu Fade, Warten Warten Warten. Mit ner Match geht fast immer was und wenns nur Brassen und Rotaugen sind.


----------



## Schleie! (5. Juni 2003)

Hier habe ich sie beim Köfistippen am 1. Mai im Einsatz...


----------



## Freizeitfischer (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo, 

Ich stehe momentan vor dem gleichen Problem wie Schleie. Allerdings hab ich mir im Katalog die Shimano Nexave Match 420 FA  und die Shimano Catana Match AX   beide 4,2 m lang ins Auge gefasst.  Denkt Ihr die Ruten sind Ihr Geld wert, oder läst sich Shimano seinen Namen zu gut bezahlen ?

Bei der Rolle bin ich auch noch etwas unsicher.  ich hab im Katolog ne 0,14 Schnur mit 5,2 kg Tragkraft gefunden. Da bräuchte man ja nur ganz kleine Rollen?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## ShogunZ (29. Februar 2004)

Servus Uwe!!!
Erst einmal herzlich Willkommen "on Board".
Mit diesen Ruten kannst sicher nix falsch machen.
Wieviel musst denn für die beiden Ruten hinblechen.
Ich hab mir heuer eine Team Daiwa S Match bei Ebay ersteigert.
Die ist ihr Geld echt wert.
Welche Schnur soll das denn sein?
 Eine Monofile????... Grübl


----------



## Freizeitfischer (29. Februar 2004)

hallo ShogunZ

nächsten Samstag hat mein Gerätehändler ein Frühlingsfest, da wollte ich mir eine der beiden Ruten zulegen. Welche weis ich aber noch nicht so genau, mus sie mir mal genau ansehen. Die Nexave dürfte so um die 126,- € kosten.

Bei der Schnur schwanke ich noch zwischen einer 0,16 und 0,18 monofilen. (hab im Magazin überigens einen sehr interessanten Artikel über die Tragkraft von monolilen Schnüren gefunden.)

Bei der Rolle bin ich noch unentschlossen, vieleicht ne Balzer Edition 900 RD oder eine Daiwa Laguna RD ???

gruß Uwe


----------



## Techspezi (29. Februar 2004)

@Freizeitfischer

In welchem Magazin?


----------



## Freizeitfischer (29. Februar 2004)

hier im Bordmagazin

Startseite Kopfleiste - Button Magazin

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Freizeitfischer (3. März 2004)

hallo, 

ich hab da mal eine grundsätzliche Frage, 
was bedeuten denn die unterschiedlichen Aktionsbezeichnungen genau? z.B. fast Tapper, englische Aktion usw. Es würden mich die Vor- und Nachteile der unterschiedlichen Aktionen interessieren. 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## lindenerspezial (20. März 2004)

Ich kann die CORMORAN Blue Star Match in 4,20 empfehlen!

Eine Hammerrute für 119 EUR (viell. sogar schon als Auslaufmodell erhältlich)...


----------



## Matchking (20. März 2004)

An Schnur würde ich dir dann eine Triana empfehlen.
Ich angel mit der Five Blue als 16 er die hält an die 5kg und habe auch schon Karpfen,Forellen,Brassen und richtig schöne Rotaugen mit gefangen.
Wenn du eine Schnur haben willst ,die noch mehr aushält schlage ich dir die Triana Potenza vor,mit einem 16 er durchmesser hält die sage und schreibe 7,5kg und mit so einer dünnen Schnur kommst du auch ziehmlich weit raus!!!

Ich hoffe,ich konnte dir helfen.
MfG und Petri Heil


----------



## oRsa (20. März 2004)

moin moin...
ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir auch weiter helfen könnt.
ich möchte mir eine matchrute kaufen habe aber leider nur so um die 50€ dafür über da ich ein armer zivi bin...nun hab ich mir mal bei schirmer zwei ausgeguckt und wollt ma fragen was ihr von denen haltet oder ob jemand mit diesen ruten fischt.

1. shimano hyperloop match 3,90m wg bis 20g. 49,95€
2. browning syntec club match xxl 3,9m wg 6-12

bin dankbar für jede antwort oder neuen vorschlag..

mfg oRsa


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. März 2004)

MoinMoin,

Mal ein kleiner Einwurf... 0,14mm Mono Schnur mit 7,5kg Tragkraft??? Ist ne glatte Lüge der Hersteller!!! 0,14mm hat im besten fall KEINE drei Kolo Tragkraft, 7,5kg ist PURE FANTASIE!!!

Wobei 2.5 kg bei einer 0,14mm Schnur gut zu nennen sind und in Verbindung mit ner Matchrute selbst für den von lenzibald so favorisierten 20ig Pfünder Karpfen reichen!!!

Als dann
Petri Heil

Steffen


----------



## Lenzibald (21. März 2004)

@steffen60431
Servus. Also 0,14 auf Karpfen ist selbst mir zu dünn ich nehm 0,18 oder 0,16 darunter geh ich nie. 20Pfünder Karpfen kannst aber nur wenn du das Wasser gut kennst und keine Hindernisse oder sonstiges im Wasser sind. Rolle hab ich immer 200 Meter schnur drauf. Wenn mal beim Rotaugen oder Köderfisch zupfen ein Karpfen beißt ist der schon zu bekommen man braucht halt gefühl beim Drill.


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. März 2004)

@lenzibald:
Genau das meine ich damit, man braucht Gefühl beim Drill, sonst geht gar nix mit der "Matche"

Steffen


----------



## Lenzibald (21. März 2004)

Servus.
Was ich noch sagen wollte die Werte von den Triana Schnüren sind reine Fantasiewerte. Wenn man bedenkt das ne Geflochtene gerade mal die angegebenen Werte erreicht. 0,15 Fireline 7,9Kg wie soll ne Monofile mehr als ne Geflochtene aushalten.


----------



## Freizeitfischer (21. März 2004)

@ Matchking

Triana gibt im Katalog für die five blue 0,16 eine Tragkraft von 2,78 Kg nach ISO-2062 an. Nach Ihrem eigenen Test eine Tragkraft von 4,5 KG....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Barbus barbus (29. April 2005)

*AW: Neue Matchrute*

Hallo,

das Thema ist ja nun nicht mehr gerade aktuell, aber ich habe den Thread zufällig bei der Suche nach Ideen für eine neue Matchrute über Google gefunden. 
Meine treue Jenzi Powermatch PJ1 ist nämlich leider vor kurzem durch einen blöden Fehler kaputt gegangen.

Jedenfalls musste ich bei einigen Beiträgen schmunzeln, besonders was den Einsatzbereich und auch die geeigneten Schnurstärken für Match angeht.
Meines Erachtens kann man mit einer etwas stärkeren Match durchaus mal einem Zander ein Fischchen anbieten, oder auch einen Futterkorb bis ca 50gr (plus Futter natürlich) rausschleudern.
Ich fische mittlerweile jedenfalls hauptsächlich in Fließgewässern und somit auf Grund.
Ich liebe Matchruten, sie haben einfach eine unvergleichlich "schöne" Aktion. Zum Beispiel haben  mir Feeder-Ruten meist zu wenig Gefühl und sind für mich zu grob in der Aktion.
Als Schnurstärke benutze ich allermeistens eine 0.22er, da ich oft gezielt auf große Barben fische.
In Frankreich bin ich sogar ohne Skrupel auf 0.25er hochgegangen, dort habe ich vor ein paar Jahren in einem See auf Karpfen gefischt der sehr viele Muschelbänke, Pflanzenbänke und sonstige Hindernisse aufwies.
Und um mich vollends als ketzerischen Bauer zu outen:
Habe mit der Jenzi Powermatch (WG 6-25gr) in Schweden auf Hecht gefischt. Nix mehr mit Englischer Hochkultur :g , aber ich bin vernarrt in Matchruten und benutze sie wo immer und wann immer ich kann!

Viele Grüße
David


----------

